# Jackie Chan  Hes the Man



## kidswarrior (May 15, 2008)

Have you seen this? Wow! Well worth taking a look. 

http://www.fliggo.com/video/uXUfUQwQ

Anyone still have dreams of being a stunt person?


----------



## Tames D (May 15, 2008)

Pretty wild stuff. Don't ya hate it when a building falls on you?


----------



## terryl965 (May 15, 2008)

I'm good thank you Jackie for doing this for me.


----------



## Sukerkin (May 16, 2008)

Some of the stunts Jackie does/did are mindboggling.  The fact that someone as good as him gets hurt all the time making his films tells you the extent to which they go.

The most insane one I saw (don't know if it's in the link above as I can't access it from work) was where he jumped off a cliff and onto the top of a hot-air ballon - CRIKEY! .


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 16, 2008)

Chan is awesome!

There's a scene in Rumble In The Bronx (I think) where he jumps from a 3rd story window, across an alley, onto a 2nd story fire escape.  Just phenomenal!


----------



## kidswarrior (May 16, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> The most insane one I saw (don't know if it's in the link above as I can't access it from work) was where he jumped off a cliff and onto the top of a hot-air ballon - CRIKEY! .





			
				OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> Chan is awesome!
> 
> There's a scene in Rumble In The Bronx (I think) where he jumps from a 3rd story window, across an alley, onto a 2nd story fire escape. Just phenomenal!


Yep, both your *favs* are in the clip.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 16, 2008)

That's one of the cool things about his movies:  the stunt outtakes during the end credits.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 16, 2008)

I have always liked Jackie Chan, he is amazing.

And yes I use to dream of being a stunt person.... and then I did a superman flight off of a dirt bike at 17 and realized that maybe that it was not the best career goal 



OnlyAnEgg said:


> Chan is awesome!
> 
> There's a scene in Rumble In The Bronx (I think) where he jumps from a 3rd story window, across an alley, onto a 2nd story fire escape. Just phenomenal!



In that stunt he broke his ankle. If you watch the movie closely there are parts you see he is moving or jumping and one sneaker looks a bit different than the other. It is a cast they painted to look like his other shoe so he could keep filming.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 16, 2008)

Right!  I saw that in a biopic of jackie a couple years ago.


----------

